

Help U.S. kickstart fundamental reform - dlss
https://mayone.us/

======
carlg
Like many of my peers, I am extremely jaded about the possibility of
successful political reform. That said, I think Lawrence Lessig is one of the
very few people trying to attack the problem at its core. I love this idea,
it's like using the political system's own tools to hack itself. Pledged.

------
nevir
Wow, why hasn't this been upvoted to death by now? :(

